# SKY viewing card - anyone know where to buy



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

As we haven t lived in the UK for many mnay years we dont have a UK address and a couple of the guys we have spoken to say we need a UK address

Has anyone got a sky card without a uk adddress please


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> As we haven t lived in the UK for many mnay years we dont have a UK address and a couple of the guys we have spoken to say we need a UK address
> 
> Has anyone got a sky card without a uk adddress please


The guys who install satellites can provide you with a sky card. 
They cost around €100 each. For that you will get all the free to view programmes plus a few more with no monthly charge. Our last card lasted us 5 years and we have just had to replace it. €100 for 5 years of viewing is pretty good in my mind.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> The guys who install satellites can provide you with a sky card.
> They cost around €100 each. For that you will get all the free to view programmes plus a few more with no monthly charge. Our last card lasted us 5 years and we have just had to replace it. €100 for 5 years of viewing is pretty good in my mind.


Thanks Veronica we are looking for the one that gives you all the channels, we have the free to view ones such as bbc itv etc but we were talking to some people over lunch and they have all the film channels and sky sports but the guy they got their card off has left the island

They did say there are quite a few that can get the cards for you without a uk address but of course they don t advertise the fact, thats what I m loking for


----------



## renel60 (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone know how much it cost to get a sky dish fitted, also i have a sky account in uk can i use my uk card in my sky box in cyprus thanks


----------



## ashcroft (Apr 7, 2010)

Why don't you just use one of the companies that supply iplayer TV. I use View TV Abroad and they are fantastic...no equipment, no hassle, no messing around with UK addresses ..... they can have you watching TV in 5 minutes......... I don't know all the ins and outs i am pretty rubbish with the computor but basically what i do is watch any UK an US TV through the I player sites (BBC, ITV, Five, Channell 4 etc) I can watch live or catch up its really good! i generally watch through my TV as normal but you can watch up on your computor too. I pay £6.49 a month. Give them a try!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

renel60 said:


> Anyone know how much it cost to get a sky dish fitted, also i have a sky account in uk can i use my uk card in my sky box in cyprus thanks


Yes you can use your Uk card in your box over here and you will get the free to view channels.
How much a dish costs depends on where you are going to be living as some areas need a 4 metre dish while others only need 2.7 metre.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

A dish costs 1250 euros ( cheapest I have found ) and that wil give you full UK progs including SKY sports etc etc


----------



## renel60 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you does anyone know if I take a freeview box from the uk would it work in cyprus.


----------

